# Soluciones a problemas acusticos en bafles



## juanfilas (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola a todos, por acá en el foro tenemos gente que se dedica a todo, desde DJs, sonidistas, estudios de grabación y gente que simplemente disfruta de la música y se da maña para armar sus bafles y potencias. Yo también me dedico al audio, pero a un sector muy especial, el famoso HI-FI y monitores de estudio, que tantos mitos y problemas da a la gente, por lo general la gente que se maneja en el ámbito es muy subjetiva y reservada, yo intento hacer todo lo contrario, ser totalmente objetivo y no se como explicarlo, pero este foro me ha ayudado muchísimo en el tema de la electrónica (soy bastante mas cuadrado con la electrónica que con la acústica jeje) y quería devolverle un poco, ya que normalmente pregunto y ahora quiero ser el que contesta, en fin, voy a ir creando posts con las soluciones que le he hecho en varios problemas distintos y de paso, en el camino explicar todo lo que pueda de teoría para que todos aprendamos algo. Este post va a ser un poco mas corto de lo que planeo ya que por el tipo de trabajo no puede “jugar mucho” pero es suficiente para explicar varias cosas, en fin, vamos al grano.

El problema que vamos a ver es el de mejorar unas cajas JBL Decade edición especial por el aniversario de JBL, que ya tienen unos 30 años de antigüedad… El problema principal era la falta de agudos, además de que a alto volumen la distorsión se hacia un poco evidente (ojo es bajísima por la calidad del transductor, pero evidente al fin). El tweeter original era uno de cono (igual que un parlante en miniatura) de 2´´ incapaz de llegar a frecuencias por arriba de 15khz de forma plana y sin distorsión, el dueño habia cambiado estos por un juego de tweeter domo 1´´ chinos, que si bien llegaban mas arriba en frecuencia, coloreaban terriblemente la música y al igual que los originales distorsionaban a alto volumen. Lamentablemente la idea de hacer estos post me llego después de terminar estas cajas, así que la cantidad de fotos es baja y no le saque ninguna a los tweeters originales ni a los que le coloco el dueño, sepan disculpar…

*Fotos de las cajas:*

​
Unas cajas Vintage hermosas con transductores de 10´´ cono de papel. Lo primero que vamos a ver va a ser la elección del tweeter y por que se eligió este, luego veremos las mediciones y el rediseño del filtro.

Analicemos el problema, las cajas tienen woofers de 10´´ que raramente llegan de forma plana a 1500-2000hz, si fuesen mas chicos no habría problema ya que se puede calcular el cruce mas arriba en frecuencia y listo, pero en este caso, necesitamos hacer el cruce lo mas bajo posible, esto nos trae ventajas y desventajas, las ventajas van a ser una reducción considerable de la distorsión en el woofer ya que va a trabajar solamente en las frecuencias para las que fue diseñado, además de que la distorsión de intermodulación también va a bajar considerablemente al reproducir menos frecuencias. Como desventaja el tweeter tiene que tener una frecuencia de resonancia bajísima para poder llegar a esas frecuencias bien, además de que el dueño de las cajas las quería para reemplazar unas Infinity… tarea difícil, baja fs, baja distorsión, y excelente respuesta para el uso que se le va a dar.

El tweeter elegido fue el Vifa/Peerless XT25TG30-04, un tweeter SOBRESALIENTE en todo, frecuencia de resonancia 500hz, respuesta plana desde 1.5khz hasta 25khz y lo mas importante, anillos de cobre en el motor para bajar la distorsión.

​ 
Por que digo que lo mas importante son estos anillos? Por que al haber una bobina móvil en un entrehierro con un campo magnético, la inductancia de la bobina varia con la frecuencia, añadiéndose distorsión y la impedancia total varia con la frecuencia, estos anillos cortocircuitan estas corrientes y hacen que se mantengan constantes, disminuyendo considerablemente la distorsión y hacen que la impedancia sea fija, logrando de esta manera que el diseño del cruce sea mucho mas simple. En la siguiente foto, el motor de un woofer Scan Speak donde se puede ver el cobre en el motor.

​ 
Lamentablemente el 90% de los woofers y tweeter no implementan esto, dando valores de distorsión elevados, la primera vez que uno escucha un driver de estos se queda atónito, el sonido es completamente distinto, muy nítido y real, tanto el los parlantes como en los tweeters, es mas, creo que añadir estos anillos de cobre es lo que le falta a empresas nacionales como GB audio para ser de primera línea, no creo que implementar esto sea muy difícil para los fabricantes. Sigamos hablando del tweeter, es un radiador de anillo, básicamente es un tweeter domo de 1´´ pero que en el centro tiene una punta de desacople fija (ayuda a las ondas sonoras que salen del domo con una elasticidad determinada a que pasen a tener la elasticidad del aire), y el domo se agarra a la suspensión por afuera y a la punta en el centro, este sistema tiene excelentes ventajas y algunas desventajas, la primera ventaja es su linealidad, ya lo van a ver en las mediciones, la segunda es su bajísima distorsión, tiene valores de distorsión de tweeters de mas de 300-400 dólares, el triple de dinero!

Las desventajas son: una, por el tema del cobre en el motor, este obliga a que el entrehierro sea mayor, reduciendo la sensibilidad, un tweeter típico tiene una sensibilidad de unos 94-96db este tiene 91.5db, bastante bajo para un tweeter, el otro problema es que son muy directivos, ya a 30° hacia un lado se reduce considerablemente su respuesta, esto lo tenemos que solucionar con la ubicación de los bafles en la sala de escucha (ya hablaremos en otro post, pero la sala de escucha el luego de los bafles es lo mas importante para obtener un buen sonido).

Un problema se dio cuando saque los tweeters, el agujero antiguo era grande y cuadrado, la solución fue poner una chapa de aluminio y el driver arriba de esta, ya que se que no quedo muy bonita, pero funcionó, en un principio pensé que me daría mucha difracción por borde, al quedar el tweeter sobresaliendo, pero luego de las mediciones me di cuenta de que solo se hizo un pico en 4700hz de 1db, totalmente inaudible, además de que ayudo un bafle ancho.

​ 
*¿Que es la difracción por borde?* Es cuando un sonido que sale del transductor que va formando una semi esfera por la madera del bafle hacia adelante, se encuentra con el fin de esta, cambiando a forma esférica, osea en el borde del bafle. El problema de esto es que tenemos un aumento de unos 6db entre los 150hz hasta los 2500hz y en el caso de los tweeters una respuesta mas irregular por los patrones de interferencia constructiva y destructiva. Para solucionarlo hay dos maneras en el primer caso entre 150hz y 2500hz, una es hacer un bafle ancho, lo mas ancho posible, cosa que la difracción se de alejada del woofer y el patrón de interferencia es mas chico, osea menos difracción, el único problema de esto es que queda feo, nada mas, están muy de moda ahora las columnas altas y finas que no es la mejor forma acústicamente hablando. La otra solución es hacer bordes redondeados o en ángulos chicos, el problema de este método es que hay que probar y medir, ya que no es una ciencia cierta.

En el caso de la difracción por el tweeter es una lotería, en casos la respuesta queda muy irregular, en otros casi no se nota, la solución es empotrar el tweeter en el bafle cosa de que la onda que sale no se encuentre con ningún escalón, este no es el caso de estos bafles, ya que tiene no uno, sino dos escalones! Afortunadamente no fue serio y solo dio ese pequeño pico en 4700hz que no va a ser ningún problema.

Bueno, tenemos el tweeter pero este solo no va a hacer nada, llega la parte importante, la que va a diferenciar entre un bafle HI-FI y uno común… La medición y el diseño y armado de los filtros.
Ya se que no todo el mundo tiene un micrófono para mediciones, pero lamentablemente es la única forma de diseñar un filtro correcto, ya que con las respuestas individuales que se toman de fabrica no nos sirven y les voy a explicar por que.
Esta es la respuesta del woofer JBL (azul) y el vifa xt25 (rojo) la línea negra es la suma de las dos respuestas, sin ningún filtro.

​ 
Un desastre no? Como pueden ver, la suma de las dos respuestas no es igual a lo largo de todas las frecuencias, a veces parece sumarse y otras restarse, esto se debe a la famosa FASE. El problema es que todos los transductores reproducen con una fase en especial, y encima, cambia con la frecuencia, osea que a veces las fases se van a sumar (están en fase) y otras, en otras frecuencias se van a restar (contrafase). Cuado diseñamos el filtro si no tenemos en cuenta la fase, podemos tener dos problemas. Uno es que la teoría dice una cosa y cuando la implementamos al ser la fase variable con la frecuencia el resultado es otro totalmente distinto, yo he calculado filtros sin medir y en la pantalla de la pc se ve hermoso, pero al medir el resultado tengo valles y montañas en la respuesta total por todos lados. Por otro lado, suponiendo que la respuesta nos quedo lineal tenemos otro problema causado por la fase de los transductores: EL CANSANCIO AUDITIVO. Esto seguramente lo han experimentado: escuchan unos bafles en cualquier lado, con volumen moderado y al rato les duele la cabeza o se sienten incómodos, suena excelente, pero cansa, esto se debe a que los transductores esta sonando a una fase distinta, el filtro se diseño bien y la respuesta es lineal, pero la fase quedo mal y están muy desfasados, auditivamente no notamos nada ya que las longitudes de onda son muy chicas, pero nuestro cerebro si lo detecta e inconscientemente corrige esto y nos hace “pensar” que esta sonando de maravilla, pero al cabo de un rato todo este trabajo extra nos causa cansancio auditivo, es mejor un pico o un valle en la respuesta que tener transductores desfasados, ya que un valle o un pico puntual es inaudible, por mas que sea de 20db! Si 20db… suena raro pero es así (siempre y cuando sea apartir de los 1000hz aproximadamente, para frecuencias mas bajas si son audibles y cuanto mas abajo en frecuencia nos vamos menores tienen que ser para ser inaudibles, aunque cuando ponemos los bafles en una sala vamos a ver que esta lleno de picos y valles).
Cuando realizamos mediciones además de la respuesta en frecuencia se mide la fase de los altavoces, cualquier programa de medición lo hace (yo uso el modulo de LSP Cad) y cuando importamos las mediciones de fase al calculo del filtro, podemos realmente ver cuando se suman y cuando se restan las frecuencias, sumado a que los filtros también nos van a causar otro desfasaje extra…

Una vez que ya tengo las mediciones me pongo a trabajar en los filtros, acá viene otro rato para pensar y hacer lo mejor posible dependiendo de los transductores que tenemos. Hay que tener muchísimas cosas en cuenta (bue… no son tantas, pero si nos olvidamos una suena mal) Orden del filtro, respuesta en frecuencia, fase, red zobel, cantidad de componentes… en fin vamos a ir explicando cada una.

El orden lo deben saber todos, es la pendiente que va a tener finalmente la caída de frecuencia del filtro, 1er orden 6db/octava, 2do orden 12db/octava y así sucesivamente, hay que analizar bien que orden vamos a implementar, por un lado a menor orden los transductores van a reproducir mas frecuencias (mas agudos en los parlantes y mas graves en los tweeters) para lo que no fueron hechos, aumentando la distorsión y disminuyendo la potencia admisible. Pero por otro lado, cuanto mas alto es el orden, mas componentes tenemos, empeorando la señal y además hay mas desfasaje. Un caso ideal es 2do orden, pero no siempre es posible por varios motivos como vamos a ver con este ejemplo.

En este caso el parlante es de 10´´ y el tweeter lo vamos a cortar muy abajo, osea que lo ideal es que el parlante reproduzca la menor cantidad de agudos posible por su tamaño y que el tweeter la menor cantidad de graves ya que de ante mano va a estar cortado bastante abajo en frecuencia. Por esto en este caso elegí usar filtro de 3er orden tanto en el woofer como en el tweeter, la caída con más pendiente me va a solucionar estos problemas.

Yo uso LSP Cad para el cálculo, ya que este tiene una herramienta muy poderosa que ajusta las respuestas a lo que queremos y además podemos importar mediciones, así quedaron los dos filtros:

*Woofer:*

​
*tweeter:*

​
Como pueden ver, además del filtro hay un capacitor en serie con una resistencia, unido en paralelo con los transductores, esa es la red zoblel, su función es hacer que el filtro funcione igual para todas las frecuencias, ya dije que el cobre en el motor mantenía la inductancia mas constante, pero no del todo, esta red lo compensa del todo, haciendo de la respuesta mucho mas lineal. Una vez calculado a rápido modo el filtro, usamos la optimización del LSP Cad, lo dejamos trabajar un rato y el resultado es el siguiente:

​
¡Sorprendente no! Quedo muy lineal (tracen una línea imaginaria en +87db y van a ver que se mantiene en -+3db) además esta el gráfico de la fase y la impedancia total del sistema, vean que los dos transductores están en fase en la frecuencia de cruce (2300hz finalmente) y la impedancia final es de 6ohm en graves (totalmente apto para cualquier amplificador).

Lamentablemente tampoco saque fotos al filtro armado, pero prometo con el próximo post muchas mas fotos ;-)

Conectamos todo y dejamos los filtros afuera por las dudas, puede ser súper lineal y en fase, pero si no nos gusta como suena… vamos mal.

El bafle original tenía un filtro de 1er orden para el woofer y 2do para el tweeter, esto causaba bastante distorsión como explique antes, es feo hablar de la parte subjetiva, pero tengo que hacerlo… 

El resultado fue SIMPLEMENTE IMPRESIONANTE la distorsión en graves bajo muchísimo, cuando digo muchísimo es un montón, podías poner mucho mas volumen y cero distorsión, además de que el sonido era excelente en toda medida. El tweeter como dije antes es impresionante, las voces son otro mundo y los teclados también ya que los armónicos de estos se ubican justo en los 2000-5000hz, ni hablar de los platillos, en los cuales encontramos detalles por todos lados antes inaudibles, es simplemente un sonido natural y REAL, uno cierra los ojos y escucha música bastante parecido a que si estuviesen tocando al frente, y eso que los parlantes tienen 30 años…

​
Para terminar vamos a hablar de la educación del oído. Nuestro oído se acostumbra con el tiempo a lo que escucha, si escuchamos siempre por el mismo sistema nos acostumbramos a este por mas que este mal, por eso recomiendo que los que no pueden escuchar muchos bafles distintos, valla a ver bandas y orquestas en vivo, en lo posible sin amplificación, nunca jamás ningún equipo va a reproducir igual que verlo en vivo NUNCA, además de que al ver en vivo sabemos como deben sonar nuestros bafles y entrenamos el oído.

Espero que hayan disfrutado y aprendido de mi humilde contribución, responderé todas sus dudas (si es que tengo una respuesta jeje) siempre y cuando no sea del tipo “tengo este parlante y este tweeter en un bafle que el diseño me lo paso Pepito y necesito el filtro, me lo calculas?…” tampoco voy a responder ninguna pregunta del tipo comercial ya que va contra las normas del foro y esto es solo para aprender juntos, nada mas. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2010)

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia y acá me quedo esperando lo siguiente, que espero sea tan interesante como este.

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 25, 2010)

Interesante el post del Juanfilas!!!! 
Saludos!!!


----------



## capitanp (Oct 26, 2010)

> creo que añadir estos anillos de cobre es lo que le falta a empresas nacionales como GB audio para ser de primera línea


 

y una lista interminable de cosas mas....


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 26, 2010)

Ojo Capitanp que ultimamente estan andando bastate bien, no lo vas a comparar con un scan speak 18w/8531g pero creo que si le bajan un poco el precio y añaden algunas mejoras serian muy competitivos, no prometo nada por que estoy bastante ocupado, pero veo si en estos dias mido los parlantes gb audio que se ven atras en las fotos en los monitores al lado del televisor, no son muy comerciales ya que tienen algunos cambios como el copo de kevlar y doble motor magnetico para mas sensibilidad, pero va a dar una idea de su respuesta. El unico problema como dije antes, es el precio que estan cobrando que apenas mas bajo que parlanes vifa o peerless muy superiores. 



capitanp dijo:


> y una lista interminable de cosas mas....


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 17, 2011)

Tenia meses sin entrar al foro y al volver me encuentro con estas interesantes publicaciones. Muy buena informacion juanfilas, gracias.

Saludos


----------



## oruam (Feb 28, 2012)

Quisiera consultar que programa usas para realizar las mediciones previas a hacer los filtros, y si existe un tutorial sobre el proceso, ya que no he podido encontrar información al respecto y me interesaría medir unos bafles que fabrique hace un tiempo.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 28, 2012)

uso ARTA, el manual esta en español y es muy intuitivo, para medir necesitas el programa, una pc con usb una placa externa con alimentación phantom para el mic y un mic de medición (behringer ecm8000, samson rta, etc).

Saludos


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 20, 2012)

Estoy leyendo un librito del año 1974 que ya hablaba de los anillos de cobre en el motor, si es algo que logra un buen resultado, veo que varias marcas de mediano coste ratonean mucho en no aplicarlo. 
 Ahora bien he visto en internet que venden o fabrican los llamados Phase Plug hechos en cobre, para agregarlos al entrehierro, cumpliria la misma o similar función, que el anillo de cobre?, o es mas verdura del cyber-espacio?.
 Adjunto la pagina del librito


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 20, 2012)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Estoy leyendo un librito del año 1974 que ya hablaba de los anillos de cobre en el motor, si es algo que logra un buen resultado, veo que varias marcas de mediano coste ratonean mucho en no aplicarlo.
> Ahora bien he visto en internet que venden o fabrican los llamados Phase Plug hechos en cobre, para agregarlos al entrehierro, cumpliria la misma o similar función, que el anillo de cobre?, o es mas verdura del cyber-espacio?.
> Adjunto la pagina del librito



Los anillos de cobre son para cortocicuitar las corrientes parásitas en el nucleo de hierro, todo cobre que no este en contacto con el mismo esta de mas por decirlo de alguna manera, pero, se ve lindo 

Saludos!


----------



## LuisTesla (Sep 15, 2012)

Saludos Juan, hice un experimento bastante tosco sobre los anillos de cobre de la pieza polar. Al principio no tenia fe que diera algun resultado. Tome un woofer y le saque el copo (guarda polvo - dust cup), luego fabrique un anillo de cobre muy rudimentario y lo puse sobre la pieza polar. Medi con el Arta la curva de impedancia con y sin anillo, y me quede sorprendido, por que la curva se desplazo de manera significativa hacia abajo (significativa por que supersoniendo graficos es muy visible). Por supuesto que esto no alcanza la eficiencia del sistema de anillos bien ubicados.


----------

